
Show HN: Unsupervised Coin Sorting with Arduino LED Lighting Augmentation - paulkrush
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwcn3tuXrv4
======
paulkrush
Also check out the GitHub Repo: [https://github.com/GemHunt/lighting-
augmentation](https://github.com/GemHunt/lighting-augmentation)

GitHub Repo Goals __Done: Show getting 100% accuracy on head vs tails on a
1000 coins with no manual labeling! Done: To demonstrate using Arduino
controlled LED lighting to augment deep learning models Done: To demo this
simple, quick, and low cost unsupervised method of grouping 3D surfaces Done:
To show off a simple building block of unsupervised anomaly detection for
machine vision * To find ways to make this process better...

Thanks so much for looking the video and repo over!

Paul Krush

